# Van from Wisconsin! Rust?



## Shoot'N'Plumber

Howdy!

So I've finally found the van I've been looking for. Ive been approved for financing and all the paperwork is being sent to me. I will most likely have it shipped. So it's a 2015 Chevy express cutaway with 12' supreme corp body (I've included a link to the actual van). 

I have contacted numerous mechanics from Minnesota and Wisconsin where the vehicle was used by a coffee company, and they've said that rust shouldn't be an issue on a 1 year old vehicle especially with a mild winter i guess. So anybody from the "salt belt" states have any info on rust concerns, or about cold oil running through the engine causing issues. Any input would be great, thanks 

http://sheboyganauto.com/mobile/Use...ess-Cutaway-Work-Van-Sheboygan-WI/vd/32697464


----------



## rwh

Won't rust in a year. Cold oil damaging engine? Not familiar with that. Owners manual has a table on oil weights recommended for ambient temperature ranges.


----------



## Debo22

Fly out there and pick it up if you can, work out any bugs before you load it up and check out The beautiful USA


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

wow, 63,000 miles on a 1 year old van..they ran that non stop....as long as it was serviced correctly it should be ok, I would ask for the service records on oil changes and how many times the brakes were changed to show if it was beat on, you can burn brakes up fast by aggressive driving, did you do a carfax?( even though its not 100% accurate) it can still give an eye into the vans life...good luck with the new truck...just out of curiosity what would a new truck of the same design cost?


----------



## Flyout95

Spray the under body and door jams down, my van is 3 years old, 100k, no rust. And I wash it..... Never, the guy before me washed it even less.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing

i can stop in and look at it for you. its only 20 minutes away.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> i can stop in and look at it for you. its only 20 minutes away.


Thanks brother! If your serious, I sure wouldn't turn that offer down. Hell, take it for a test drive see how she handles


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber

Yea, I carfaxed it. It was a 1 year lease return so all service was performed at dealership so they have records as well. The coffee company has their main brewing company in Sheboygan but their distribution warehouse is in Minneapolis so the vans spend a fare share of time between that route. 

Depending on what my final shipping quotes are I may still fly out there and pick it up. I'm an OMS so I risk not being able to hit a big time emergency.

Out here a new one similar to this is between $36k-$40k out the door


----------



## Plumber

Don't bother flying out. Just get it.

She Boy Car Sales? Yikes.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> Yea, I carfaxed it. It was a 1 year lease return so all service was performed at dealership so they have records as well. The coffee company has their main brewing company in Sheboygan but their distribution warehouse is in Minneapolis so the vans spend a fare share of time between that route.
> 
> Depending on what my final shipping quotes are I may still fly out there and pick it up. I'm an OMS so I risk not being able to hit a big time emergency.
> 
> Out here a new one similar to this is between $36k-$40k out the door


can you get 0% for 5 years if you bought new? and they can extend financing at credit unions to like 7 or 8 years....I know its a bit more than used, but its brand new under warranty and your the first to start changing the oil on it, remember too all those payments come off your taxes, to buy used and end up with issues without a spare truck..


----------



## Plumbducky

My van is a 2012, I wash mine regularly.

No body rust yet, the frame has some, but what do you expect from a Wisconsin plumber.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing

Plumbducky said:


> My van is a 2012, I wash mine regularly.
> 
> No body rust yet, the frame has some, but what do you expect from a Wisconsin plumber.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


my 2001 with 175k is just getting rust on the door. i wash it a lot. had it since 2006 with 17k


----------



## saysflushable

We always try to do it the other way. Rust will set you apart nobody in California will know what's wrong with your truck........heck you may start a trend. Seriously though rust doesn't bother me but if I lived in California I would stick to California cars. A truck that has never seen salt is a real treat and something sought after in our areas.


----------



## Plumber

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> Yea, I carfaxed it. It was a 1 year lease return so all service was performed at dealership so they have records as well. The coffee company has their main brewing company in Sheboygan but their distribution warehouse is in Minneapolis so the vans spend a fare share of time between that route.
> 
> Depending on what my final shipping quotes are I may still fly out there and pick it up. I'm an OMS so I risk not being able to hit a big time emergency.
> 
> Out here a new one similar to this is between $36k-$40k out the door


California emission standards may be different. Be sure it can pass Cali smog test.


----------



## Dpeckplb

My 2011 has paint chips on the door sills from hitting boots on them while getting in the truck. I am just going to sand the surface rust off re paint it then put some clear vinyl over that area. I wouldn't worry much about a one year old truck having rust from salt. I detail every inch of my vehicles in the spring anyways.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber

saysflushable said:


> We always try to do it the other way. Rust will set you apart nobody in California will know what's wrong with your truck........heck you may start a trend. Seriously though rust doesn't bother me but if I lived in California I would stick to California cars. A truck that has never seen salt is a real treat and something sought after in our areas.


Believe me id love to stick to a California car, however, these vans with these specs are few and far between. A new one is out of the question right now with my current situation with slow credit and interest would kill me. The finance department has really gone above and beyond at this dealership and the numbers work and its 100% financed. the best out here I could do with a credit union would still only finance 70% of the purchase price on new or used....so upwards of $6-$9k down.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> Believe me id love to stick to a California car, however, these vans with these specs are few and far between. A new one is out of the question right now with my current situation with slow credit and interest would kill me. The finance department has really gone above and beyond at this dealership and the numbers work and its 100% financed. the best out here I could do with a credit union would still only finance 70% of the purchase price on new or used....so upwards of $6-$9k down.


It looks like a nice truck, just protect yourself with paperwork in writing that it will pass any cali emissions and does it come with any warranty? I would go out and pick it up, rather find out whats wrong with it( if anything) before you need it to make money...and a nice drive home will do that...road trip..A freind of mine bought a convertible BMW in Cali. flew out and drove cross country home to NY..he made a mini vacation out of it..


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> It looks like a nice truck, just protect yourself with paperwork in writing that it will pass any cali emissions and does it come with any warranty? I would go out and pick it up, rather find out whats wrong with it( if anything) before you need it to make money...and a nice drive home will do that...road trip..A freind of mine bought a convertible BMW in Cali. flew out and drove cross country home to NY..he made a mini vacation out of it..


Yea they sent over paperwork that it meets 50 state emission standards. The vehicle is certified pre owned with the remainder of the factory warranty so 40,000 miles up to 2019. Vehicle was originally purchased new at this dealership by local coffee company on one year lease return. The coffee company keeps a rotation of about 14 of these vans and the fleet manager says these vans do not sit long on their lot due to their condition and price (obliviously as when I saw it I called right away and told them to hold it). Most likely will fly out and drive back. Matt aka ShmitzPlumbing from the PZ is going to swing by and give it a visual inspection and test drive for me which is awesome.


----------



## Debo22

Is warranty dealer transferable or do you have to take it back there for service?


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber

Debo22 said:


> Is warranty dealer transferable or do you have to take it back there for service?


Fully transferable :thumbsup:


----------



## Qplumb

You'll love working out of it. The 6.0 is a strong motor and will go 300,000 miles plus with regular maintenance. I have two of these vans, one with 250,000 miles and one with 167,000 miles both run like new. I actually bought my second one from Wisconsin. I live about 8hrs from Wisconsin so I took the family and took a couple extra days, went to mall of america in Minneapolis. If you get a chance check it out its huge, the kids loved the indoor theme park.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber

Alright! Purchased my plane ticket and I'll be in Milwaukee tomorrow (Sunday) around 6:30 pm. Take delivery of van on Monday then I'll have around 28 hours of drive home time!

Big shout out to Matt (SchmitzPlumbing) for swinging over and checking out the van and taking it fer a test drive. He noticed the windshield had a couple of chips, which the dealer fixed by replacing the windshield.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

cool, and congrats..have a safe and enjoyable trip!!


----------



## Plumbducky

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> Alright! Purchased my plane ticket and I'll be in Milwaukee tomorrow (Sunday) around 6:30 pm. Take delivery of van on Monday then I'll have around 28 hours of drive home time!
> 
> Big shout out to Matt (SchmitzPlumbing) for swinging over and checking out the van and taking it fer a test drive. He noticed the windshield had a couple of chips, which the dealer fixed by replacing the windshield.


Are you going to be in the Milwaukee area overnite.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## supakingDFW

You'll have to post pics! I clicked on the link and it said SOLD!!


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber

Plumbducky said:


> Are you going to be in the Milwaukee area overnite.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Yea, I land in Milwaukee tomorrow (sunday) around 6:30 pm. Then I'll prolly get a shuttle to Sheboygan in morning! Hey yur from Wisconsin!


----------



## Plumbducky

Yup, trying to figure out whether or not I could meet up with you for some stories.

Where are you staying?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber

Plumbducky said:


> Yup, trying to figure out whether or not I could meet up with you for some stories.
> 
> Where are you staying?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


At the Hyatt right next to the airport! Where you out of?


----------



## Flyout95

If I had off Monday I'd drive up, but this work thing is lame.


----------



## Plumbducky

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> At the Hyatt right next to the airport! Where you out of?


A small city near the airport.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber

Plumbducky said:


> A small city near the airport.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Oh really! Yur call, we can grab a bite to eat or sunthin! My hotel is like literally across the street from the airport. Don't know what's near there for food though


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber

Flyout95 said:


> If I had off Monday I'd drive up, but this work thing is lame.


I see where i stand on yur list of priorities! I'd come into Chicago but as a legal California gun owner id probably be pulled over and arrested for owning a firearm :laughing:


----------



## OpenSights

One question burning in the back of my mind is what does the truck smell like? New or coffee? Better than sh*t either way.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

OpenSights said:


> One question burning in the back of my mind is what does the truck smell like? New or coffee? Better than sh*t either way.


I rather have coffee smell than new truck smell..lol
maybe there are a few kilos of heroin hidden in the truck...:laughing:


----------



## Plumbducky

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> Oh really! Yur call, we can grab a bite to eat or sunthin! My hotel is like literally across the street from the airport. Don't know what's near there for food though


Sent you a pm.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Master Mark

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> I see where i stand on yur list of priorities! I'd come into Chicago but as a legal California gun owner id probably be pulled over and arrested for owning a firearm :laughing:



good luck on your trip back to California.... That will be an adventure that I hope goes good for you........

back in 2010 I had a Chevy box truck shipped up to me from Dallas Texas 
to Indy.... I considered doing the drive but my wife would not let me......
Enough said...


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing

the truck is as good as new. enjoy your time with plumbducky tonight and hopefully i will see you tomorrow and take a tour at kohler.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> the truck is as good as new. enjoy your time with plumbducky tonight and hopefully i will see you tomorrow and take a tour at kohler.


For sure...hopefully can get an early shuttle pickup in am and get the vehicle delivery taken care of early.


----------



## Plumbducky

Have a safe trip, thanks again for dinner.

Have fun with Matt

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber

Plumbducky said:


> Have a safe trip, thanks again for dinner.
> 
> Have fun with Matt
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Yea for sure Chris! Thanks for hangin out and driving me around. It was great talkin with you!


----------



## Plumbducky

So how did it go picking it up today?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber

Plumbducky said:


> So how did it go picking it up today?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Yup! Picked it up this morning! Just crossed into Iowa and filling up. Prolly drive another 2-3 hours then stop fer the night (Anaheim Ducks host the Washington Capitals in a big matchup so want to catch it on T.V.


----------



## Plumbducky

Nice, how's she drive?

Fuel mileage decent, so far?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber

Plumbducky said:


> Nice, how's she drive?
> 
> Fuel mileage decent, so far?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


She actually drives great! I've averaged 10.9 mpg. I will add this 6.0 is a beast


----------



## Dpeckplb

The 6.0l is a great motor. I have had my buddies apart and his truck has 425,000 km's. It hasn't had anything major go on it. I just bought a 6.0 and love it so much. The van has more power than my pickup which I find funny.


----------



## Debo22

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> She actually drives great! I've averaged 10.9 mpg. I will add this 6.0 is a beast


10.9 mpg unloaded? I wonder what you're going to get with tools and equipment in it


----------



## Qplumb

Debo22 said:


> 10.9 mpg unloaded? I wonder what you're going to get with tools and equipment in it


I get 9mpg fully loaded all city driving with 160k miles on it. I drive pretty hard too.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber

Debo22 said:


> 10.9 mpg unloaded? I wonder what you're going to get with tools and equipment in it


Don't know, but I've had the cruise set at 70 and sometimes 75mph going into pretty gnarly wind. There's a storm front heading East which is why I've decided to head south out of Des Moines and into Kansas instead of going through Colorado.


Like my current setup with my f250 and trailer. I can pull my trailer with 2,000bl payload and get 12mpg or I can load that m'fer down to full capacity (5,000lb payload) and still get 12mpg.


----------



## Hillside

Go to bed


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber

Just crossed into Missouri


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

this is like an episode of American Pickers....


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> this is like an episode of American Pickers....


Yea, except I don't have time to stop and pick...BTW, in Wichita Kansas!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> Yea, except I don't have time to stop and pick...BTW, in Wichita Kansas!


keep an eye out for dorothy and toto.....:laughing:


----------



## Hillside

Can you stop by and look at a van for me in New Mexico plzzzzz


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber

Hillside said:


> Can you stop by and look at a van for me in New Mexico plzzzzz


Sure!


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber

70 miles from Oklahoma City!


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing

did you check out the kohler design center?


----------



## Hillside




----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber

Hahaha! That was a good one Mike, needed that laugh as I crossed into New Mexico!


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> did you check out the kohler design center?


Yea I did. I was bummed I missed the tours as they only start at 8 am but the design center was cool!


----------



## Master Mark

so ....how is it going??? 

Have you taken a rest break yet or are you going to try to go all the way non stop???? Be careful...... enjoy the scenery....... no reason to hurry,,,,


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber

Master Mark said:


> so ....how is it going???
> 
> Have you taken a rest break yet or are you going to try to go all the way non stop???? Be careful...... enjoy the scenery....... no reason to hurry,,,,


Going good! Van drives great! Just outside flagstaff right now. Been stopping at night. Will stop at cabelas in Arizona and a ferguson to buy some 1.6gpf toilets as we can'tget em here. I'm 7-1/2 hours from home so should be in tonight


----------



## Plumbducky

Don't get caught with those, or maybe mark them up higher than normal.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber

Home sweet home!


----------



## rwh

Congratulations. Glad you made it safely


----------



## Master Mark

Congratulations that you made it home ok..... I did not want to jinx anything for you and say anything about my close call experience in 2010.....

I was gonna go down to dallas texas and drive home a 2006 chevy box truck with 42,000 miles on it but they said that they could ship it up to me for 1100.

That was a price I could not turn down... The truck still had a warranty on it
for 3000 miles from the place... 

When it arrived I took it home and drove it around and the water pump starts leaking all over the driveway :blink::blink:

They paid for a new water pump after some screaming and hollering but I am so damn lucky I did not fly down there and get myself into a jam in Texas.......:laughing::yes:...


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber

Master Mark said:


> Congratulations that you made it home ok..... I did not want to jinx anything for you and say anything about my close call experience in 2010.....
> 
> I was gonna go down to dallas texas and drive home a 2006 chevy box truck with 42,000 miles on it but they said that they could ship it up to me for 1100.
> 
> That was a price I could not turn down... The truck still had a warranty on it
> for 3000 miles from the place...
> 
> When it arrived I took it home and drove it around and the water pump starts leaking all over the driveway :blink::blink:
> 
> They paid for a new water pump after some screaming and hollering but I am so damn lucky I did not fly down there and get myself into a jam in Texas.......:laughing::yes:...


Oh yea! Believe me I had my concerns. But figured it was a well chance taken as its still so new! Plus I'm sure between all the PZ'ers here between my destination it may have actually played out pretty well with some fun layovers


----------



## supakingDFW

Where's the pics bro?


----------



## Dpeckplb

This thread is useless with out pics. Haha


----------



## Flyout95

Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber

Leave me alone!




















:laughing::laughing:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill

I think this might have been him...........


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I think this might have been him...........


That's the rig I'm upgrading from! How'd you find that picture of me


----------



## Hillside

Thought this mighta been you


----------



## Plumbducky

Hey, that was at AJC the other day.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber

Hillside said:


> Thought this mighta been you


Holy crap! That's encouraging to know that I can finally raise my prices to be competitive! :laughing:


----------

